# clear blue digital test is the conception indicator accurate???



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

Found out i was pregnant yesterday yey. But was all a bit traumatic as did the first test given to me by the nhs clinic we are having our 2nd ICSI. It was negative but i had got up in the middle of the night for a pee at approx 230 am and then peed on stick at 530 am? So many tears were shed. But later that morning i was saying to hubby no point in taking the progesterone pessary then but as i had developed sore boobs 2 days prior to this it just didnt feel right so i did another test a clear blue test it came up as pregnant 1-2 weeks. We didnt know what to think! so waited 4 hours and did another clear blue same result and one this morning same result. We are delighted but now we are wondering if perhaps we have miscarried/chemical pregnancy as we should be 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant we did a blastocyst transfer on 1st august and so the test surely should read 2-3 weeks since conception ie 4-5 weeks not 1-2 weeks since conception ie 3-4weeks.  Boobs are still sore but not got any more sore. Am really worried and our clinic doesnt do Beta levels we have to wait for a scan in 3 1/2 weeks time.
I dont want to become obsessed by clear blue tests but am worried. Any advice gratefully received.

Thanks

Sus


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Eve's

No don't worry. They are not particularly accurate. I was a week ahead of what it said. Don't get too tied up with how many weeks it says. 

Congratulations

Kaz xxx


----------

